# Versteh "bubble sort" und "Datenverwaltung" nicht wirklich



## Gernaldinho (5. November 2003)

Hallo Leute!
Ich habe gerade zufällig zu euch gefunden und hab folgendes Problem:
Ich schreib morgen eine Arbeit über Sortieren und Datenverwaltung...Und kapier das alles nicht wirklich...

Könntet ihr mir vielleicht ein paar Sachen erklären?
Beim Sortieren:
Bräuchte ich eine Codebeschreibung zu dem Normalen Sortieren:

Private Sub bubble (a() AS integer, n AS integer)

for i = 0 to n - 1
for j = i + 1 to 4

if a(i) > a(j) then Tausch (a(i), a(j)

Next j
Next i
End Sub

Private Sub Tausch ( a As integer, b As integer)
Dim Help As integer

help = a
a = b
b = help

End Sub

*Quick Sort* 

Private Sub Quick ( a() As integer, l As integer, r As integer)
Dim i As integer
...m....
....j.....

m = (l + r) / 2
Tausch a(m), a(r)
i = l - 1
j = r

Do
 Do
     i = i +1
     loop until (a(i) >= a(r) )
 Do
     j = j - 1
     loop until ( a(j) <= a(r) )
 if (i<j) then Tausch a(i), a(j)
loop until (i > j )

Tausch a(r), a(i)

quick a(), l, i -1
quick a(), i + 1, r

end if
end sub

*Ich hoffe mal das stimmt jetzt alles* 

Und dazu bräuchte ich auch noch die Vor-/Nachteile der "Funktionen".


*2. Datenverwaltung* 

Hier bräuchte ich einen Code mit öffnen, speichern,... einer Datei am Besten mit Erklärung

Danke schonmal im Voraus für eure Hilfe, aber ich check das teilweise echt nicht ;( 

Wünsch euch Allen einen Guten Tag!
MFG
Gerrit


----------

